# New member, new to antidepressants



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello,I have suffered with IBS and GERD for many years and was taking Merbentyl (anti-spasmodic).However, after a couple of extremely stressfull things happening with the health of my kids, my anxiety levels reached a new high and so did my IBS. The Doc has put me on Dosulepin Capsules, and so far I feel alot better.Anybody else on these, or similar?Lyn


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome Pin, I believe the drug your speaking of is a tricyclic A-D. Elavil is what most of us take in the states. I have been on Elavil for about a month, the jury is still out with me. Not sure if its related but I started with heartburn a couple of weeks ago. Let me know how your Gurd does on the tricyclic.


----------



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,Well I am glad to say they are still working for me. I have just looked on the leaflet that comes with them and you are right they are from the group of meds called Tricyclic. I have read that they can cause constipation, not with me though, my D was very bad so have just slowed me down to what I would call normal. However, you say about your acid is getting worse. Some mornings I wake up, and without eating anything I get acid. And its on these mornings that I find I need to go to toilet but am not getting any normal warnings of such. In my mind, its as if things are getting backed up, so my stomach is not emptying properly and so coming up causing the acid. When I have been to toilet I find the acid slowly goes. Does this happen with you aswell?Would love to know.ByePin


----------

